# How do I remove unsubscribed channels from On Demand?



## gadgetinspector (May 24, 2007)

My On Demand lists lots of programs from channels I don't receive (eg STARZ, TMC, SHOW, FMC, ENCORE, and FLIX), so while there are shows in the catalog - I'm unable to download and watch any of them. I get the message that says:

Would you like to add this channel to your DIRECTV package? Visit directv.com or call 1-800-DIRECTV to subscribe.

Is there a way I can somehow remove those unwatchable programs/channels I don't subscribe to from the list to make navigation and selection of downloadable content much easier?

I went into Favorites and have unselected STARZ from the Channel Guide (both the 52X series and the 152X series) - but that only removes those channels from the Guide and not any of the programs from On Demand. Anything else I should try?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't think there is any way to do that. It would be a nice thing to have, however.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

try going into the list of on demand channels starting with channel 1000 in your favorites and remove them that way.


----------



## gadgetinspector (May 24, 2007)

shaun-ohio said:


> try going into the list of on demand channels starting with channel 1000 in your favorites and remove them that way.


Tried that - doesn't work.

Do other people without STARZ have this same problem?


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

gadgetinspector said:


> Do other people without STARZ have this same problem?


Yep. We can only hope that DirecTV will find a way to fix it. Until then, remember this is still called "beta."


----------



## mjbueche (Jan 14, 2008)

Is it really a beta if it is a national release?


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Tune to channel 1000 and the title in the upper left corner says "DirecTV On-Demand Beta."


----------

